
Show HN: Blackgate – A Simple API Gateway Application - soasme
http://pythonhosted.org/blackgate/
======
rubyfan
some feedback on the documentation...

From the intro, I don't fully understand what this is. Is it a web server, is
it a reverse proxy, is it for microservices?

Also, you mention Kong and Nginx+Lua without drawing too much distinction. If
those are alternates, why would someone choose to use this over those
alternates?

~~~
soasme
Thanks for your feedback. I am keeping on fixing documentations...

And yes, Blackgate is a reverse proxy for microservices. The reason not using
Kong is because if you want to start a Kong cluster, you have to run a bunch
of dependencies in several nodes, like Nginx, PostgreSQL, etc. Blackgate is
much simpler in this case. Write config, and Run instance. Nothing more.

I believe the architecture is not built in one-day. In early state, we can
choose a simpler tool to avoid over-engineering.

~~~
rubyfan
Cool, being a specialized simple tool is a good differentiator. Maybe a link
to the source code too. Usually when I check out a new project like this I
like to see what language it's written in and look under the hood a bit.

~~~
soasme
First post in SHOW HN. So lack of experience :)

This is the repo:
[https://github.com/soasme/blackgate](https://github.com/soasme/blackgate)
Written in Tornado.

------
brudgers
I did not see a link to the implementation on the page.

~~~
soasme
Thank you, brudger.

I have added some useful links in the left of documentation page.

